
It's a good day to display the black bar - jvoorhis
Dang, pg or whomever tweaks the CSS on days like this, while today&#x27;s events weren&#x27;t specific to our community they affect us all. Flags are being flown at half mast, let&#x27;s pay our respects.
======
_delirium
I think HN hasn't done this in the past for attacks, e.g. there was no black
bar for the Paris terrorist attacks, or the Ukrainian airliner shootdown.
Mostly has just been a way of marking obituaries of specific individuals.

------
krapp
If we had to put up the black bar every time there was a mass shooting or
murder in the US, it would never come down.

